# Have hit plateau twice on DNP/T3 combo.



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Running my stack as follows.

300MG
30 minutes of cardio
40mg T3 ( taken orally )
1000cal deficit (Diet varies.)

I went from 285 to 262 in a little over 3 weeks and then just stagnated. I currently do not know what my BF % is and dont plan to find out any time soon. I was wondering what else I Could do to get past a plateau that I hit constantly to get back to 220lbs (6'0" 280 ATM)


----------



## TomJ (Jan 22, 2022)

if youve stagnated then youre not actually in a caloric deficit
its physically impossible to not lose weight while in a deficit. 

Thats the long and short of it. take a closer look at your diet


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 22, 2022)

lower your calories again


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> if youve stagnated then youre not actually in a caloric deficit
> its physically impossible to not lose weight while in a deficit.
> 
> Thats the long and short of it. take a closer look at your diet


I Was stagnant for a few weeks after. No amount of T3 or even increase in DNP helped. it just stayed put.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> lower your calories again


At that point I would just be fasting.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 22, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> At that point I would just be fasting.


what are you at right now?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> what are you at right now?


1000


----------



## TODAY (Jan 22, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> 1000


1000 total kcal per day?


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 22, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> 1000


how the hell could u not be losing weight? maintenance at your size has to be well above 2000. dropping down to 1000 should have you shedding weight regardless of the stack or cardio. i'd say weigh again in another week or so to be certain you aren't losing weight because you definitely should be unless youre photosynthesizing or something


----------



## TomJ (Jan 22, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> how the hell could u not be losing weight? maintenance at your size has to be well above 2000. dropping down to 1000 should have you shedding weight regardless of the stack or cardio. i'd say weigh again in another week or so to be certain you aren't losing weight because you definitely should be unless youre photosynthesizing or something


He neglected to tell us his mother was half fern. Those solar calories count!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> how the hell could u not be losing weight? maintenance at your size has to be well above 2000. dropping down to 1000 should have you shedding weight regardless of the stack or cardio. i'd say weigh again in another week or so to be certain you aren't losing weight because you definitely should be unless youre photosynthesizing or something


I was, but then I hit a plateau and couldn't go any further.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 22, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> I was, but then I hit a plateau and couldn't go any further.


i think you're psyching yourself out here. I think you nuked a lot of water weight alongside the fat loss the first couple weeks and now youre just losing fat so it isn't as huge of a difference on the scale. how long has it been since youve seen a change in weight? how long has this plateau been


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

The plateau was for 3 weeks, and I stayed on the same deficit for that time but didnt lose any weight.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 22, 2022)

I lost 15kgs by starving myself on DNP. I wouldn't eat for maybe the whole day or 2 days.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 22, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I lost 15kgs by starving myself on DNP. I wouldn't eat for maybe the whole day or 2 days.


Check out my thread in the DNP section


----------



## Trump (Jan 22, 2022)

My weight loss on the scale always stops on dnp after a week ish, then it doesn’t move until I cease taking dnp and flush out the water


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Trump said:


> My weight loss on the scale always stops on dnp after a week ish, then it doesn’t move until I cease taking dnp and flush out the water


how long have you ocntinued after you stopped losign weight consuming DNP?


----------



## Trump (Jan 22, 2022)

Another week


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Trump said:


> Another week


Hmm, i got a dozen or so 300MG baddies left so imma go with them for a while n see what happens this time around.


----------



## Trump (Jan 22, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Hmm, i got a dozen or so 300MG baddies left so imma go with them for a while n see what happens this time around.


Put the scale away until after you finish, the scale can really mess with your head. I don’t even look in the mirror on dnp because I look like a bag is shit while on


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Trump said:


> Put the scale away until after you finish, the scale can really mess with your head. I don’t even look in the mirror on dnp because I look like a bag is shit while on


Reason I know, is i get my vitals checked semi regularly so it comes up anyway.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 22, 2022)

You can increase the cardio when the calories are already low, or that, or take more DNP.... but above all, be patient with fat loss, it should take months, not weeks.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 22, 2022)

Whenever anyone says they have stalled on DNP and they really are not being delusional about their calorie intake, they have usually stalled because they're just sitting on their ass and not doing anything. 

And quite with the T3 it's absolutely worthless with DNP.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 22, 2022)

There are two potential reasons for this:

1. You're losing fat, but also holding on to a ton of water. This is extremely common with DNP.

2. You're not actually in a calorie deficit. Are you honestly weighing and tracking your every meal?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> There are two potential reasons for this:
> 
> 1. You're losing fat, but also holding on to a ton of water. This is extremely common with DNP.
> 
> 2. You're not actually in a calorie deficit. Are you honestly weighing and tracking your every meal?


Yes I am, i keep track of the calories in everything i eat.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 22, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Yes I am, i keep track of the calories in everything i eat.


In that case, it's likely that you're just holding water.

Just in case, though, would you mind posting a representative sample of your daily diet? Include all weights & measures.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> In that case, it's likely that you're just holding water.
> 
> Just in case, though, would you mind posting a representative sample of your daily diet? Include all weights & measures.


Well, that was a long time ago that i did that, i am restarting my diet today and am making sure i dont hit it again.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 22, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Well, that was a long time ago that i did that, i am restarting my diet today and am making sure i dont hit it again.


Post the new diet, then.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Post the new diet, then.


I just make sure i dont eat over 1k calories. I usually eat heart healthy soup and one a day vitamins.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 22, 2022)

This thread is wild and not in a good way. your DNP dose is fairly moderate (a good thing) but I'm shocked you're doing cardio. How much water are you drinking?  1000 calories is super low, too low tbh. 

If you want to be hardcore on DNP then do a protein sparing modified fast. Dont eat soup.  Eat chicken breast and lean fish and maybe some veggies.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Spongy said:


> This thread is wild and not in a good way. your DNP dose is fairly moderate (a good thing) but I'm shocked you're doing cardio. How much water are you drinking?  1000 calories is super low, too low tbh.
> 
> If you want to be hardcore on DNP then do a protein sparing modified fast. Dont eat soup.  Eat chicken breast and lean fish and maybe some veggies.


why is cardio bad on dnp?


----------



## Spongy (Jan 23, 2022)

It's no "bad" in and of itself. It has more to do with the fact you're already gonna be dehydrating yourself significantly because of the DNP.  I'd be concerned about getting too dehydrated with all the sweating. Guess it depends what kind of cardio you're doing.  I always do HIIT.  

If you only listen to one thing I have to say please eat sufficient protein. My best DNP run had me eating 200g of protein,  no cardio, very minimal lifting. I literally just ate chicken/fish/very lean steak and veggies all day and sat in the snow.

That being said there was one run I did where I ate cake every day. not just a slice but like half a box cake. Still lost fat lol.  I was so miserable though, so hot.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 23, 2022)

Spongy said:


> It's no "bad" in and of itself. It has more to do with the fact you're already gonna be dehydrating yourself significantly because of the DNP.  I'd be concerned about getting too dehydrated with all the sweating. Guess it depends what kind of cardio you're doing.  I always do HIIT.
> 
> If you only listen to one thing I have to say please eat sufficient protein. My best DNP run had me eating 200g of protein,  no cardio, very minimal lifting. I literally just ate chicken/fish/very lean steak and veggies all day and sat in the snow.
> 
> That being said there was one run I did where I ate cake every day. not just a slice but like half a box cake. Still lost fat lol.  I was so miserable though, so hot.


I may make a larger batch later on. I have 2KG of the stuff and my own tamping. So I can make any dose I want, its also cold here still and will be for a few months.


----------



## Monkipalo (Jan 23, 2022)

Move more


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

Spongy said:


> That being said there was one run I did where I ate cake every day. not just a slice but like half a box cake. Still lost fat lol.  I was so miserable though, so hot.


Why do people do that?


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Why do people do that?


Because he famous for it, DNP + Cake = Fatloss


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Why do people do that?


People want to see how stupid they can get on the stuff and still lose weight.


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> People want to see how stupid they can get on the stuff and still lose weight.


Your calling one of the most knowledgeable guys on the forum stupid?


----------



## Capthowdy (Feb 23, 2022)

Bro if you are that big of a guy why are your calores at 1000? That’s way to low . The only way I’d ever tell someone to do that is it was sa health emergency or something and you just had to to get the weight off asap. If that’s not the case then imo you should drop all the drugs , re asses your current diet cardio and training routine . Maybe get some help from guys here . Just my opinion on what I’d do . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Feb 23, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> People want to see how stupid they can get on the stuff and still lose weight.


That's a bold statement for somebody who is on a semi-starvation diet.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Trump said:


> Your calling one of the most knowledgeable guys on the forum stupid?


im talking about how much they can eat, how crazy they can get on binge eating and still lose weight on the stuff. you're trying a bit to hard to troll here.


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> im talking about how much they can eat, how crazy they can get on binge eating and still lose weight on the stuff. you're trying a bit to hard to troll here.


How am I being a troll dip shit?


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 23, 2022)

This entire thread has seemed like a poor attempt to troll. 

Since you're already in starvation mode ditch the soup and opt for a rotisserie chicken per day.

Increase dnp and t3 as needed. Add some tren or metribolone is what Is more than likely do. Lol


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

Trump said:


> Because he famous for it, DNP + Cake = Fatloss


I see this frequently, and I always wonder if it's an inside joke or if it's true. When using DNP, I have avoided pouring gas on the flame.


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 23, 2022)

Op you need professional help


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I see this frequently, and I always wonder if it's an inside joke or if it's true. When using DNP, I have avoided pouring gas on the flame.


This has come from @Spongy , who I believe is one of the highest regarded nutritionists on this board. He has always been highly regarded since I been here


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

Trump said:


> This has come from @Spongy , who I believe is one of the highest regarded nutritionists on this board. He has always been highly regarded since I been here


So its a real then? His point is throwing carbs at DNP accelerates fat loss???? Seems counterintuitive.


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So its a real then? His point is throwing carbs at DNP accelerates fat loss???? Seems counterintuitive.


No he doesn’t advocate it if you read earlier posts he said his best run was lean protein low carb and veg. He was just making a point that he has done a run ate cake every day and still lost fat. No one would suggest this though


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2022)

Trump said:


> No he doesn’t advocate it if you read earlier posts he said his best run was lean protein low carb and veg. He was just making a point that he has done a run ate cake every day and still lost fat. No one would suggest this though


Oh I understand, thanks.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 23, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So its a real then? His point is throwing carbs at DNP accelerates fat loss???? Seems counterintuitive.


Creatine will turn up the heat, ie thermogenic metabolism without adding unnecessary carbs/calories.


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Creatine will turn up the heat, ie thermogenic metabolism without adding unnecessary carbs/calories.


Really?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 24, 2022)

Whatever you do, do not take any advice from Intel imperative.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 25, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Whatever you do, do not take any advice from Intel imperative.


I disagree… I same take his advice completely….and then do the opposite


----------



## dragon1952 (Feb 28, 2022)

I seem to always hit a plateau after about 15-18 days with a decent 10lb fat loss and minimal additional loss if I try to stretch it out longer. Of course I'm not obese usually starting at a BF of less than 20. And I don't cut calories by that much. I'm sure results depend on how much you have to lose and your calorie deficit.
But I think plateaus are common and when you hit one it might be better to quit for a month or two, learn to maintain your new weight and then maybe start again.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 9, 2022)

Trump said:


> No he doesn’t advocate it if you read earlier posts he said his best run was lean protein low carb and veg. He was just making a point that he has done a run ate cake every day and still lost fat. No one would suggest this though


Took you long enough, but you got it.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 9, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Took you long enough, but you got it.


He made that comment the same day, 2wks ago 😂


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 9, 2022)

This entire thing has to be a troll post. 280lbs and not losing weight on 1000 calories. Impossible. He is either a troll or he sleep walks to the fridge and binges in his sleep. Otherwise even if he lays on the couch perfectly still all day and all night he would still loose 2+ lbs per week with no pharmacology. A bowl of soup, maybe with a lb of sugar added or if the bowl is more like a huge pot. Maybe he has an IV with pure lard being fed into his veins. I know how hard it is to lose big weight. I did it and I still struggle to stay under 20%BF . I started off at 352 lbs and made it down to 195. It took 2 years and I stayed at around a 700 cal deficit. I ate about 1900 calories per day and exercised no drugs. No way he is on 1000 cals and holding at 262.


----------



## MPM (Mar 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> This entire thing has to be a troll post. 280lbs and not losing weight on 1000 calories. Impossible. He is either a troll or he sleep walks to the fridge and binges in his sleep. Otherwise even if he lays on the couch perfectly still all day and all night he would still loose 2+ lbs per week with no pharmacology. A bowl of soup, maybe with a lb of sugar added or if the bowl is more like a huge pot. Maybe he has an IV with pure lard being fed into his veins. I know how hard it is to lose big weight. I did it and I still struggle to stay under 20%BF . I started off at 352 lbs and made it down to 195. It took 2 years and I stayed at around a 700 cal deficit. I ate about 1900 calories per day and exercised no drugs. No way he is on 1000 cals and holding at 262.


My thoughts exactly.....especially whilst on both DNP and T3.  Either he's trolling or he simply has poor math skills when it comes to calculation of calories.  "This 4lb pack of butter coated with red sugar sprinkles I'm having for breakfast is equal to about 72 calories I think.....and I'll just wash it down with this zero calorie Bud Light".

Ten days later...."this dnp sucks and I can't lose weight"!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 11, 2022)

PM @samrooo77 
He's our resident DNP expert...


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> This entire thing has to be a troll post. 280lbs and not losing weight on 1000 calories. Impossible. He is either a troll or he sleep walks to the fridge and binges in his sleep. Otherwise even if he lays on the couch perfectly still all day and all night he would still loose 2+ lbs per week with no pharmacology. A bowl of soup, maybe with a lb of sugar added or if the bowl is more like a huge pot. Maybe he has an IV with pure lard being fed into his veins. I know how hard it is to lose big weight. I did it and I still struggle to stay under 20%BF . I started off at 352 lbs and made it down to 195. It took 2 years and I stayed at around a 700 cal deficit. I ate about 1900 calories per day and exercised no drugs. No way he is on 1000 cals and holding at 262.


I did. My weight was checked twice a week. it was consistently at that.


----------



## MPM (Mar 12, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> I did. My weight was checked twice a week. it was consistently at that.


 Dnp dehydrates the crap outta you already and you're donating plasma 2x weekly on top of it?!  Seriously, that's just asking for trouble.

You're not eating 1000 calories like you think BUT even if you were donating plasma on top of dnp is going make you retain water like a swimming pool so that could be another reason why you'd see the scale move less.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 12, 2022)

MPM said:


> Dnp dehydrates the crap outta you already and you're donating plasma 2x weekly on top of it?!  Seriously, that's just asking for trouble.
> 
> You're not eating 1000 calories like you think BUT even if you were donating plasma on top of dnp is going make you retain water like a swimming pool so that could be another reason why you'd see the scale move less.


I think the guy is a troll. No way a guy weight 280lbs is not losing weight on 1000 calories. Even if it was 2000 calories, he would still lose weight.

DNP doesn't make everyone retain water. On my first run I totally expected to drop water weight after I finished.... well no extra weight ever dropped off. So there was no water retention in my case.

Even if he had water retention, like I said... It would drop off after he stopped running DNP.

So my only conclusion is troll.


----------



## MPM (Mar 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think the guy is a troll. No way a guy weight 280lbs is not losing weight on 1000 calories. Even if it was 2000 calories, he would still lose weight.
> 
> DNP doesn't make everyone retain water. On my first run I totally expected to drop water weight after I finished.... well no extra weight ever dropped off. So there was no water retention in my case.
> 
> ...


I agree.  I mean I tend to hold water on DNP but it's never so much as I won't see the scale drop even if I eat pretty bad.  Although, I've never been dumb enough to add donating plasma on top.  Heck, my nut butter almost glows yellow on dnp so I gotta wonder if my plasma would look radioactive ☢?


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> DNP doesn't make everyone retain water. On my first run I totally expected to drop water weight after I finished.... well no extra weight ever dropped off. So there was no water retention in my case.



I agree with this, you may not lose weight on the scale, but the distribution of water could look more favorable in your body after a few days.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think the guy is a troll. No way a guy weight 280lbs is not losing weight on 1000 calories. Even if it was 2000 calories, he would still lose weight.
> 
> DNP doesn't make everyone retain water. On my first run I totally expected to drop water weight after I finished.... well no extra weight ever dropped off. So there was no water retention in my case.
> 
> ...


I Was losing weight at that point. but it stalled around 262 and hadnt moved afterwards.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 12, 2022)

127.0.0.1 said:


> I Was losing weight at that point. but it stalled around 262 and hadnt moved afterwards.


Then you defy all that we know about biology.


----------

